# Why Is There an Air Filter Element on the HS622?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

checked boats.net for the HS622

they have an air filter element.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have no real idea, but for the snowless people (like us) who start their machines weekly, it will protect their engines. :devil:


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

On most Honda's the air filter element will fit but the cover will not fit on after the air filter element is bolted in place.
The inside of the cover is different than an engine equipped with the element. The cover has ducting in it to "Swirl" the air before it enters the intake duct to the carburetor. The "Swirling" effect centrifugally "Spins out" or helps remove small dust and dirt particles in the air, and those duct swirls will hit the paper air filter element.
If you want to install a paper element, you would have to install a different cover designed to be used with the element, not the Snowblower engine original equipment one.
The whole air filter base and housing cover is different because it takes the air in at a different location than the element style does so it gets heated air and not the cooler outside air.
The 622 shows a Foam type element, a good idea, if you have it make sure you oil it with special "Foam Air Filter" only, don't use regular motor oil because it will drip off, the foam filter oil has tackifiers in it to make it stick in place and not drip off. It gets very "Tacky" and sticky.
The 622 model uses a different air filter set-up than the other models, 624, 724, 828, 928, and so on. It is a small thin piece of foam where the other models listed do not use any type of element.


----------

